# Disque dur externe "My Book" de Western digital



## MagicLudovic (28 Mars 2007)

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe "My Book" de Western digital.
C'est la version Premium, j'ai choisie celle la car elle fonctionne en usb et Fire Wire ... Et mon iMac sous Os 9.2 propose de l'usb 1 tres lent ou du Fire Wire 400 plus rapide ... Donc je l'ai branché en Fire Wire ... 

Bon, bref ... C'etait juste pour dire que même si sur la boite ou la fiche technique il est écrit que ce disque dur nessecite Mac Os X ... en fait ça fonctionne nickel sous Os 9 !!! 
C'etait juste pour passer cette info qui pourrait aider certains ... 

Ludo.


----------



## badvallu (29 Mars 2007)

C'est une très bonne nouvelle, il me tentait ce "My Book". Et au niveau du transfert en Firewire, satisfait de la rapidité? Et au niveau du bruit, est-il silencieux?

Aussi je pense que n'importe quel disque dur externe fonctionne sur mac os 9 à condition qu'il soit en USB ou Firewire. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème de compatibilité matériel entre mes macs et pcs.

La seule chose auquel il faut faire attention c'est le format de fichier; Il faut privilégier le FAT32 au NTFS ou HFS (+) pour que le disque dur soit lisible sous mac (toutes versions), sous Windows et Linux, même si le FAT32 est un format plutôt pourri.


----------



## miz_ici (29 Mars 2007)

J'en ai pris un la semaine derniére moi aussi, il est TROOOOOOP BEAUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Mars 2007)

ouaip c'est clair qu'il est beau moi j'ai le premium 500G, tout mini, beau comme un livre neuf, rapide, silencieux, super efficace...franchement:la classe!!!
pis ce mini western digital passport!!!que du bonheur!!!
à peine plus gros qu'une clé USB pour 160 Go de stockage!!! autoalimenté et sans aucun pilote à installer, on branche et ça marche!!!

ps non je bosse pas pour WD!!!


----------



## MagicLudovic (29 Mars 2007)

badvallu a dit:


> C'est une très bonne nouvelle, il me tentait ce  "My Book". Et au niveau du transfert en Firewire, satisfait de la rapidité? Et au niveau du bruit, est-il silencieux?



Niveau transfert ça va ! De toute façon sur mon Mac je peux pas faire plus rapide que du FireWire 400 ! 

Il fait moins de bruit que le DD interne de mon Mac !!! Un comble !!!! 

Moi j'en suis donc tout à fait satisfait !!! 

Ludo.


----------



## Kianoshah (19 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous,

J'ai un gros problème avec mon disque dur externe WD. J'ai perdu mon port USB et en ai racheté un autre. 

Seulement mon mac ne reconnait plus mon disque dur.

QUE DOIT-JE FAIRE?????

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2008)

Kianoshah a dit:


> J'ai perdu mon port USB et en ai racheté un autre



:mouais: Tu peux expliquer, là ? Tu l'as "perdu" comment, ton port USB, normalement, ils sont bien accrochés au Mac :rateau:

Non, sérieusement, tu confondrait pas "port" et "câble", là ? 

Tu es soit victime d'un câble défectueux, soit d'un câble de mauvaise qualité (je suppose qu'on est bien dans le cas d'un disque "auto alimenté, là). Essaie un câble en "Y" branché sur deux ports, ça devrait régler le problème !


----------



## Kianoshah (21 Novembre 2008)

oui, je parlait bien de cable, dsl. Sinon le problème ne vient pas du cable je pense, car je viens de l'acheter, ensuite l'ancien n'était branché que sur un port.

Merci


----------



## quequoi (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir, je me greffe sur ce sujet, puisque mon problème concerne aussi un disque dur externe Western Digital.

Je viens d'en acheter un d'occasion , qui a sûrement été formaté en FAT32, mais gros problème, il n'est pas visible par l'utilitaire de disque. Pourtant, il est bien présent dans les informations système&#8230;

Il y a un truc que j'ai dû louper, mais je ne vois pas quoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2008)

quequoi a dit:


> Bonsoir, je me greffe sur ce sujet, puisque mon problème concerne aussi un disque dur externe Western Digital.
> 
> Je viens d'en acheter un d'occasion , qui a sûrement été formaté en FAT32, mais gros problème, il n'est pas visible par l'utilitaire de disque. Pourtant, il est bien présent dans les informations système
> 
> Il y a un truc que j'ai dû louper, mais je ne vois pas quoi.




Disons  Alimentation insuffisante ?


----------



## quequoi (5 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour la réponse,

Non, ça ne peut pas être ça, il dispose d'une alimentation particulière, avec un transfo qui se branche sur le 220.

En fait, ce qu'il serait important de savoir, c'est s'il est défectueux, ou bien si c'est un problème logiciel pour pouvoir le renvoyer rapidement.


----------



## quequoi (5 Décembre 2008)

Ça me semblait absurde, mais je l'ai fait quand même :

- je l'ai branché en USB, et il a été reconnu normalement.
- je l'ai alors partitionné en Mac
- j'ai débranché USB, puis branché le cordon FireWire, et

ça marche !

Alors, il faut peut-être comprendre qu'un volume formaté en FAT32 est accessible par USB, mais pas par FireWire ? Ce serait le seul intérêt du cordon USB !

étrange

Merci à Pascal pour sa réponse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2008)

quequoi a dit:


> Ça me semblait absurde, mais je l'ai fait quand même :
> 
> - je l'ai branché en USB, et il a été reconnu normalement.
> - je l'ai alors partitionné en Mac
> ...




Ah ! Alors, je crois voir ce que c'est. Maintenant qu'il marche, branche le en Fw, puis va voir dans "Infos système Apple" (Pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'info) à la rubrique "Firewire" si, par hasard, ton bridge ne serait pas un "Prolific PL3507". Si oui, ça signifie simplement que ton bridge était "planté". Le format n'a rien à y voir, ce bridge, qui est un cas, puisqu'il marche "assez mal" sur Mac à la caractéristique de fonctionner "encore plus mal" sur PC 

Si c'est bien ça, et que tu veux reproduire le phénomène, une méthode consiste à installer un système sur ton disque, puis à essayer de démarrer ton Mac dessus. Normalement, tu vas te retrouver devant un Mac bloqué, qu'il faudra re-démarrer en force (sur son système interne), et ton disque Fw ne montera plus tant que tu ne l'aura pas remonté en USB2. Lorsque tu seras parvenu à le monter une fois en USB2, tu pourras le remonter en Fw.


----------



## quequoi (6 Décembre 2008)

Voilà les nouvelles :

- Ce n'est pas un Prolific, mais un WD, ce qui est un peu logique, vu que c'est un Western Digital.
- on peut démarrer dessus en utilisant la touche option au démarrage, même après avoir préalablement tout éteint, et tout débranché.
- il monte convenablement, sans avoir besoin de repasser par l'USB dès qu'on le branche

Tout serait donc a priori pour le mieux

MAIS !

- il n'est pas accessible s'il n'est pas en première position dans la chaîne FW (mais s'il est en 1ère position, il transmet fidèlement le périphérique suivant). Si on le place en 2de position, on a, écrit en rouge dans les informations système : « Attention : Impossible de répertorier les périphériques FireWire. ». Pourtant, j'ai l'habitude d'avoir plusieurs périphériques en chaîne, dont un disque dur portable que je mets à l'autre bout, vu qu'il n'a qu'un port FW tout comme mon MacBook, et jusque là, tout avait été comme sur des roulettes !
- Si on le met entre deux ordis, seul le premier branché y a accès, et sur l'autre, le disque dur externe apparaît dans les infos système, mais n'est pas accessible.

Et cela, ça m'ennuie un peu, vu que je l'ai acheté pour faire mes sauvegardes, en le mettant (après mon graveur qui est sur mon bureau) derrière un gros mur, dans la pièce voisine, donc à l'abri de l'incendie et des cambrioleurs éventuels.

D'après vous, est-ce qu'il est défectueux, et je le renvoie au vendeur (mais je commence à me lasser, cela fait le 3e : le premier n'était pas compatible mac et c'était même écrit dans la notice, le second n'était pas FireWire, alors qu'il était vendu comme USB/FW, et là, c'est le troisième) ou bien j'aurai le même souci (ou encore un autre) avec un nouveau ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2008)

quequoi a dit:


> - Si on le met entre deux ordis, seul le premier branché y a accès, et sur l'autre, le disque dur externe apparaît dans les infos système, mais n'est pas accessible.



Vi, ils ont donc mis une protection, mais ça, c'est mal, faut pas faire, la seconde prise est uniquement destinée au chaînage, et brancher un périphérique Firewire sur deux ordis présente des dangers !



quequoi a dit:


> D'après vous, est-ce qu'il est défectueux, et je le renvoie au vendeur (mais je commence à me lasser, cela fait le 3e : le premier n'était pas compatible mac et c'était même écrit dans la notice, le second n'était pas FireWire, alors qu'il était vendu comme USB/FW, et là, c'est le troisième) ou bien j'aurai le même souci (ou encore un autre) avec un nouveau ?



Nan, je pense que ce sont les caractéristiques normales du bridge WD, un hub Firewire sur ton bureau serait une solution à ton problème !


----------



## quequoi (6 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, je pense que ce sont les caractéristiques normales du bridge WD, un hub Firewire sur ton bureau serait une solution à ton problème !



Bon, je vais me résoudre à accepter la réalité qui n'est pas le rêve, comme d'hab.

En attendant (ça risque de mettre du temps, lol), merci beaucoup pour tes réponses.

J'ai appris un truc au passage, c'est que pour pouvoir démarrer sur le disque externe, il faut avoir choisi GUID comme carte de partition quand on a un MacIntel, et que ça empêche de démarrer depuis un Power PC (sur une autre partition, bien sûr) avec le même disque. C'est un peu étrange que l'utilitaire de disque n'informe pas directement sur cette question : je me serais rendu compte de ça le jour où le disque était plein et mon mac en panne, j'aurais été vert !

L'informatique, ce n'est pas demain que ce sera simple


----------

